# How do i clean the straps of my Britax?



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

DD threw up all over everywhere in the car the other day...we have been using our spare care seat, until i get the Britax cleaned. I remember hearing somewhere that you shouldn't wash the straps in the washing machine, so could i soak them in some soapy water? I don't think a damp rag is going to get it cleaned up at all. THanks!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

No soaking--the only thing you can do is wipe them with a cloth. They do eventually come clean, I promise.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Hm...do you think it would be ok to clean them with vinegar?


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I used some water mixed with baking soda on a toothbrush... it neutralized the vomit smell pretty well.

Also threw a bunch of dryer sheets in the car to improve the smell. It did air out after a while.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You can also buy new straps from Britax.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I threw them in the washing machine..there fine..air dryed....look brand new.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

The only acceptable way to clean harness straps is to wipe with a damp cloth/sponge.

Washing the straps in a washing machine, dishwasher, soaking the straps in water or cleaner, using bleach, or using harsh detergents can compromise the fibres and is not considered safe.

Your manual should have instructions on how to clean the harness straps in the Care and Maintenance section.

Example on pg. 36 from a manual for a Marathon from the Britax USA website:

http://www.britaxusa.com/uploads/pro...-guides/10.pdf


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamato3wild ponnie* 
I threw them in the washing machine..there fine..air dryed....look brand new.









:

Get new ones from Britax ASAP!!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yup, if you washed them in the washing machine they are no longer safe. You need to get new straps. If you were in an accident adn they failed, I think you'd be pissed you didn't spend the $20 or so for new ones.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Can you sprat febreze or similar on them?


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

*


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, since there is no such thing here as a airbag shutoff switch in a car with a usable backseat, that arguement is null and void


----------



## snowbird25ca (May 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
I recommend washing them with soap and water just as in the manual. But washing them in the machine does not make them unsafe. I recently had to find out exactly what applies. The information is 100% reliable and does not come from a consumer, it comes from someone with first hand knowledge of the safety issue.

And NO, I'm not wrong about this. I would obviously never speculate regarding something as serious as this unless it was 100% correct.

You still believe front seat installs of rear facing seats without airbags are unsafe and harnessing older kids is far safer than HBB. People who work with these safety issues every day laugh about those statements. *Don't believe you always have all the right answers.*

Ditto?









In general un-named and undisclosed sources around here aren't considered reliable. You want to be believed back it up with a name and an article.

It's almost like saying you chose to never use sunscreen because your brother in law's sister's cousin's best friend said that sunscreen is nothing but a money making scheme and her testing showed her kids didn't get skin cancer when they grew up, so don't worry about it. (I could choose another example, but in the interest of not completely side tracking the conversation, I'm not going to.)

Anything said in a public forum is "on the record." Manufacturers obviously have reasons for giving the instructions they do in their manuals. Feel free to bend them with your own kids, but don't advocate it for other's. Because he said she said just isn't good enough when it comes to someone else's kids. And if you're not bending the rules with your own kids, perhaps you shouldn't tell others it's ok.









I don't really give a care how many thousands of swedish kids ride around rf'ing in the front seat. In North America - in most vehicles, it's not safe. That is a well researched fact that is easy enough to pull up on your own from public sources. Until you come up with public sources of your own, this argument will never go away and you'll be disagreed with every time the blanket statement of front seat being as safe (without an airbag,) as back seat is made.

For all I know you might be right about the straps, but without hard data it's not a risk I'm going to take. Why would I take a risk I don't need to? Obviously the manufacturers consider it a risk or they wouldn't be so specific in how to care for the straps. I don't have their data either - but I do trust them because they know their seats and they did the crash testing on them.








:


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Time, effort, and a sponge with plenty of clean changes of water. That's what has worked for us.

I wouldn't use Febreze. That stuff is nasty and I don't want it anywhere near my kiddo's face. The car seat flame retardants are bad enough--why add to the toxicity?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Time, effort, and a sponge with plenty of clean changes of water. That's what has worked for us.

I wouldn't use Febreze. That stuff is nasty and I don't want it anywhere near my kiddo's face. The car seat flame retardants are bad enough--why add to the toxicity?


I agree. My DH has sprayed febreeze on his vehicle seats and it is awful. I serioulsy cannot ride in his car afterwards. I have a hard time breathing and feel like crap.

Definitely would not want it on the car seat straps so close to my kids' airway. The smell of puke would be better than that


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

I don't really give a care how many thousands of swedish kids ride around rf'ing in the front seat. In North America - in most vehicles, it's not safe. That is a well researched fact that is easy enough to pull up on your own from public sources. Until you come up with public sources of your own, this argument will never go away and you'll be disagreed with every time the blanket statement of front seat being as safe
......again, different seats, designed differently...theirs are designed to hang off the seat edge rear facing and to brace against the front dashboard. Ours (US) our designed to sit fully on the seat and (in most cases) unbraced. Who knows what differences may also exist in the harnesses? and maybe Britax only put that in there to avoid being sued, in our sue-happy country? But like you said, why take the chance? Not with my kid.....someone else can test. In ALL cases it's best to follow the manual & recommendations for YOUR particular seat and vehicle.... my two cents.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

I don't really give a care how many thousands of swedish kids ride around rf'ing in the front seat. In North America - in most vehicles, it's not safe. That is a well researched fact that is easy enough to pull up on your own from public sources.
You do know people who work with this, at crash test institutes and making car seats, are laughing at your incorrect suggestions? This is what happens when I bring up your comment. All research point to the opposite of what you are saying, it shows rear facing a child in the front seat without airbag is perfectly safe. You asked for research, I've included quotes from many prestigious organizations below.

Kids who are not rear facing has nothing to do in the front seat. Kids who are REAR FACING are as safe or safer in the front seat and this has been proven during the past 30+ years (airbag disabled). There is no research which says front seat is a bad place for rear facing kids. You say it's widely available and a fact, that's completely untrue and you know it. Statements like that go against all experts in the field and is making you look poorly informed.

I lived half my life in US and know many airbags can't be disabled. That doesn't change the fact that it's still safe if the airbag is disabled. If you can't disable your airbag, never place your child in the front seat. Is that difficult to understand? US has no experience with rear facing seats in the front seats. There is plenty of experience with parents who stick their 4 year old in front seat with just a seat belt. That's of course completely unacceptable but somehow you seem to be mixing this up with REAR FACING car seats in the front seat without airbag

Using a rear facing car seat in the front seat of a car is as safe or safer than the rear seat (AIBAG DISABLED). I have given proof of accidents stats, recommendations from manufacturers of car seats, recommendations of manufacturers of cars, and recommendations of the best crash test institutes and safety organizations around. What else do you want? Open up a manual of a rear facing Swedish seat and you will find instructions for how to put it in a front seat. How can you possibly believe they would put it in there unless it was ultra safe? One million car seats used, a high percentage in front seat, and still not one single death in a frontal collision of a correctly installed seat. High percentage of rear facing kids in front seat and 2 children dead during a whole year in ages 0-6. That's convincing to most. There is nothing magical with cars here or there, except many airbags can't be disabled in US/Canada

Are you really so naive you don't understand that Britax, Graco, BeSafe, Maxi Cosi, Brio, Volvo, Mercedes, BMW, Saab, VTi, NTF, Vagverket, and countless others wouldn't recommend installing rear facing car seats in the front unless it was extremely safe? You must not have much business experience, can you imagine the liability implications? If one child is hurt, and front seat was actually dangerous, those companies are all finished.

Below you will find some quotes from well respected sources regarding rear facing in front seat. I'm sure you will brush this off as well, these manufacturers and organizations must not have a clue what they are talking about. You must surely know better. First quote comes from a company you might have heard of, Britax, and is actually quite diplomatic.

Summary in English can be found below.

*From Britax:
*
S

Quote:

_tatens Väg och Transportforsknings Institut (VTI) och Nationalföreningen för
Trafiksäkerhetens Främjande (NTF) utför krocktester och granskar svårt krockade bilar.
De anser att en bilbarnstol som placeras bakåtvänd i framsätet har en bra placering.
_
*From Folksam (large insurance company very involved in car seat research*

_Sätt barnet bakåtvänt
Risken att små barn dödas eller skadas svårt är 5 gånger större i framåtvända stolar än i bakåtvända. Det visar både vår egen och andras forskning. *Säkrast är att åka bakåtvänt i framsätet med urkopplad krockkudde.*_

*From VTI (Crash test facility)*

Quote:

_*Ur krocksäkerhetssynpunkt finns flera fördelar att ha barnet i framsäte utan krockkudde. Skaderisken är något lägre vid en frontalkrock om barnet sitter i en bakåtvänd stol lutad mot instrumentpanelen, jämfört med en bakåtvänd bilbarnstol i baksätet lutad mot framstolens ryggstöd.*_
*From BeSafe (well respected car seat manufacturer in Europe)*

Quote:

_*Placeringen av bilbarnstol i främre eller bakre passagerarsätet är likvärdig ur krocksäkerhetssynpunkt.* Däremot medger framsätet oftast större benutrymme, vilket gör att barn kan åka bakåtvänt högre upp i åldern. Därför ska vi så långt som möjligt tillgodose föräldrarnas krav på tillgänglighet till såväl främre som bakre passagerarsätena._
*From Vägverket (NHTSA over here)
*


_Quote:_

Ska barn sitta i framsätet eller baksätet?
Baksätet är som regel säkrast - om man bara ser till riskerna vid en krock. Men det gäller inte för barn i bakåtvända bilbarnstolar. *Under förutsättning att passagerarkrockkudden är avstängd finns ingen skillnad i krocksäkerhet mellan fram- och baksätet.*

*From Folksam, Insurance company involved in research*

_Var är det säkrast att sitta?
I fram- eller baksätet?
*Under förutsättning att krockkudden
är avstängd, är det ingen större skillnad
säkerhetsmässigt mellan fram-
och baksätet.*_

*From Volvo:
*

Quote:

_Var i bilen är det bäst att babyn sitter?
I en Volvo är alla platser lika säkra, det beror mer
på andra omständigheter var du placerar babyn.
_
[/I]
[/QUOTE]
.
*From Vägverket (NHTSA over here):*

Quote:

(Newborn to 9 months):

*Fram eller Baksätet*
_Babyskyddet placeras bakåtvänt i fram eller baksätet. För den som är ensam vuxeni bilen är det oftast tryggast att ha det lilla barnet brdvid sig i framsätet. Krockkudden på passagerarplatsen ska då vara urkopplad._

*From VTI: (one of the most respected crash test facilities in the world. Crash testing and advocate of rear facing since 1965)*

Quote:

_
*Rent allmänt anses dock placering i framsätet gynna trafiksäkerheten jämfört med att föraren skall försöka kontrollera ett krånglande barn i baksätet.*_

*Since you and others don't speak Swedish, and I don't have time to translate, I can sum up the quotes for you. Rear facing a car seat in the front seat is perfectly safe and often also recommended (airbag disabled).*

How many more quotes do you need? How much more convincing safety statistics do you want? Some people won't be convinced regardless of evidence. Earth has been proven to be round but there are still plenty of people who still claim it's flat.

This has also been proven, there is real life data which supports all this. Not only crash testing in labs. I'm sure you'll brush this off as well though. Isn't it weird these experienced organizations are saying front seat is fine? Even stranger is the unbelievable safety record with a high percentage of kids in the front seat. But you must surely be right?

The issue of safety of rear facing car seats in front seats are not even debated in crash test institutes any longer because researchers know it's safe (airbag disabled). THat's right, among the people who work with this it's not an issue. You don't even know the basic facts that rear facing seats were BUILT TO BE INSTALLED IN THE FRONT SEAT LEANING AGAINST THE DASHBOARD.

So far I have not met anyone on different boards who speak to, or are that interested in finding out more, people at crash test institutes and know people who have lifelong experience working with all aspects of car seat safety. On several different continents. I'm not talking about store clerks or paper pushers somewhere, it's people with real experience. None of the information I share is from me, I don't make this up. This comes from people who know and have been working a very long time with precisely these issues.

Techs are very nice, do nice work, and are very helpful. I have lots of respect for almost every single one. But they also say some things that are flat out wrong. Like the issue of front seat installs and harnessing older kids being so much safer. People in the know laugh at this as well when it's brought up.

Over to the puky harness. Nothing will happen to a harness which is washed in a machine under normal circumstances. If you put in 10 gallons of detergent I don't know what will happen. I've read the manual and I recommend everyone follow those instructions. But you must understand that many parents don't even read the manual and do all kinds of things that shouldn't be done. If a harness was unsafe after washing it once there would be countless kids dying and also countless multo billion law suits. The harness is not any less safe after being washed in a machine, this comes from people who know first hand.

If you call customer service at your favorite manufacturer they will tell you to follow the manual (which is a good idea).

One huge problem with safety in US and Canada is that it can barely be discussed due to liability issues. You are obviously not aware of this. Companies and manufactures try to say as little as possible and be as diplomatic as possible due to liability. Liability in rest of the world is easy to handle, US and Canada is a nightmare and demands a completely different approach.

Not being able to discuss safety openly and recommend other options is not good in the long run. It's bad for safety. But there is really no other way due to the legal system and the liability issues.

You can argue forever about the dangers of front seat install being dangerous in cars with airbag disabled. It will still be wrong. Research and safety statistics proves the exact opposite. Although it's very entertaining for those who work with this to read about opinions like yours. They have long ago proven and concluded it's perfectly safe.

Have a great weekend, thanks for the entertaining debate, and see you at he other boards. I think you're very helpful and knowledgeable asset to parents and I know you mean well with what you trying to say.


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
You can argue forever about the dangers of front seat install being dangerous in cars with airbag disabled. It will still be wrong. Research and safety statistics proves the exact opposite. Although it's very entertaining for those who work with this to read about opinions like yours. They have long ago proven and concluded it's perfectly safe.

While I don't want to further derail this thread, but I'm genuinely puzzled by this statement. I've seen your posts on another board and enjoy the info you share with us, and I know that Sweden has pretty much the best track record in the world for child passenger safety, so I don't doubt you out of sheer stubborness. I drive a Volvo, and my 3.5 year old and almost 15 month old are still rear-facing, and the Swedish model of safety definitely influenced my decision to keep them RF. I see you have supplied us with well-researched and documented data in Sweden.

I like to use numbers and statistical research to assist me in decisions when possible (yes, I am a dork). And, from what I have read, crash statistics here in the US show that the backseat is the safest spot for any passenger, whether it is a child RF or FF in a carseat, a child FF in a booster, or an adult in the seatbelt, no matter the status of airbags. In fact, I try to ride in the backseat in between my 2 RF kiddos whenever my husband drives. The data I've seen supports the practice that if there is enough space in the backseat, then only the driver should be in the front seat.

So while I get what you are saying regarding the absence of an airbag (as there would be no airbag to deploy into a RF seat) it seems that actual US crash data still shows that the backseat is the safest place for any passenger. It isn't a matter of a carseat being in the front seat; it is a matter of anyone being in the front seat and how accidents happen. It is my understanding that statistically in the US, it is the front end of the car that is more likely to be involved in an accident, therefore making those passengers in the backseat further away from the site of impact. So the passengers are less likely to be injured/killed by virtue of their placement in the car based on the greater likelihood of frontal and frontal offset crashes (I read that they make up about 70% of accidents here in the US versus other types of accidents). There is also data collected by FARS here in the US and I just ran a report on deaths by seating position in 2007, and it shows in terms of sheer numbers that all backseat deaths (2nd, 3rd, and 4th rows) still don't even add up to all deaths of just front passengers, nevermind the driver deaths.

Now, maybe you are saying that since we know RF is safer in and of itself that because the child is RF, it okay for them to be in a non-airbag front seat position? I still think based on crash data in the US showing that frontal crashes are most common, I would want my kids in the backseat.

Feel free to correct me if I am wrong (and I know you will







), but from the info that I have read that is what the data on US crashes have shown. So it is from this statistical data that here in the US the backseat is recommended for children.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Back on topic...

My daughter vomited all over her car seat one time. It smelled soooooo bad. The Britax owner's manual said to sponge off with warm water and mild soap and to towel dry. I tried using Dawn, but they still smelled. Then I tried BioKleen Bac-Out. Seemed dot do the trick as far as smell removal, and it was some stinky vomit too.

Good luck!


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

I've already derailed this thread, you can't ruin it any more Sounds like you're doing great with your rear facing, I'm impressed. Both rear facing and Volvo, can I buy you a drink.....

Nice to see that you are looking at this from an objective point of view. It's an interesting and education debate and I'm glad your approaching it this way.

When I talk about safety regarding rear facing I only mean rear facing toddlers, say less then 5 years. It seems like many are getting this confused and start talking about overall safety stats and how 7 year olds should be sitting in the rear. I 've never disputed this. We're not discussing adults, forward facing kids in seats, kids in boosters, kids with seat belt, or kids without seat belt in the front seat. Only rear facing kids with seatbelt and no airbag.

You bring up some very good thoughts, points, and concerns. I've always said that pure crash testing has been slightly better in the back seat but I was corrected by someone in the car seat safety business only a couple of days ago.

Crash testing of REAR FACING seats are as good in the front as in the rear regarding frontal collisions. Some even say it's better but lets disregard this. Rear facing seats are actually built for the front seat, they are meant to lean against the dashboard since this is the among the strongest, if not the strongest, part of the car. The dashboard on the passenger side is rock solid and there are for example not the issues with leaning against the far weaker front seats.

This is surprising to many but not even discussed among the people who work with this on a daily basis. Among researchers in Europe, where airbags can be disabled, the issue of rear facing kids in the front seat is long over. It has been proven over and over that front seat is a good place for a rear facing car seat which was shown in the many sources I provided in previous post.

A rear facing child in the front seat is safer in the rear middle concerning SIDE collisions, perhaps not surprisingly. Side collisions are more deadly but also far more unusual (roughly 25%). Rear facing also means a HUGE advantage in side impact protection. I don't have an exact percentage regarding total crash protection (side and front) comparing rear facing in the front and rear facing in the rear middle. To me it sounds like middle rear might have a small advantage but I don't know this for sure. But most parents don't have their children in the middle rear, especially those who have more than one child.

So pure crash testing of rear facing seat is about as safe in the front as in the rear which my many sources in the previous post confirms. They say over and over again that it has been proven which is what I'm told by everyone in the car seat safety business.

Over to your US data. I'm not aware of the data you're referring to but I would not surprised by anything saying that safety in US for kids is LESS safe in the front seat. I would actually be surprised by anything that said it was safe. Most airbags in US can't be disabled. I don't have percentage but it's very high.

Almost every child which sit in the front seat should currently not be sitting there. Rear facing kids should not be sitting there with an airbag active. Kids in boosters should not be sitting there. Kids without boosters should not be sitting there. Infants should not be sitting there with an active airbag. Lets face it, at the moment almost no kids should be in the front seat in US.

So the data obviously look horrible presently in US. The kids who are sitting in the front seat now have no place there and it's not safe. It's kind of silly for US to discuss rear facing car seats in the front seat because there is almost zero experience with this. In Europe, and especially Sweden, kids have been sitting in the front seat since 1965 and there is a mountain of data, both real life, and front crash testing which supports the safety issue. I sat rear facing as a toddler in 1967 for example (I know I'm old







)

Now lets go back to safety for rear facing seat and talk about some factors which greatly improve safety for your child in the front seat. Even if pure crash testing was inferior in the front seat it would still be a great place for your child. When we're talking car seat safety it's the total that counts. That is, how safe your child is in real life.

There are many factors which help your child ride safer in the front seat but I'll just list a few in no particular order:

1. More flexible placement. It's not alwyays easy to place two or three kids in a car. The front seat makes it more likely kids are sitting properly in the car.

2. Better communication between driver and child. This is commonly cited as a large advantage. Having child in rear seat means looking back, looking for stuff and focus is no always where it should be. Some of the sources from previous post talk about this.

3. Rear facing much longer. This is a HUGE factor. Many parents are worried about leg space for rear facing children. It might look cramped and feel unsafe in the rear seat, it's fine but many parents turn their kids forward facing much earlier due to these factors. Moving a child to the front seat might mean rear facing for another year or more due to the much better leg space. Lets say we're looking at turning a child forward at 2 or 3 years of age, or perhaps 3 or 4. Difference between ff and rf is not as large as at 12 month but it's still huge. At least several hundred percent. That would mean much better safety for a rear facing toddler since crash pure crash testing is about the same.

4. Installation against dashboard. This is commonly cited as an good advantage. People often point out just how strong that dashboard is and how large the difference is compared to leaning against much weaker seats. Contrary to popular opinion, a rear facing child is very rarely in danger due to this fact. I mentioned earlier that over one million car seats have been used in Sweden, a high percentage in the front seat. So far there has not been one single death in a correctly installed seat (except some kids drowning or being crushed by a bus etc.). That alone is maybe not proof enough, although it's pretty incredible, but it's just one more factor showing the safety benefits.

There are more things to consider but as you can see these are some issues which increase safety, possibly by a huge factor if a child rear faces a year longer.

So why doesn't US have airbags that can be disabled like in Sweden and Europe? Consumers can't be trusted and liability issues. I'm sure there are other factors as well. I've read reports, which I of course now I can't find which mentioned that testing of airbags with switch/key had been done in US with consumers and the results were not good. I seem to remember that about half, correct me if I'm wrong, managed to screw up and not disable airbags with car seats.

I think the safety thinking over here is much stronger and I can tell you that so far we're not had any child die due to someone forgetting to disable an airbag.

There is also the huge problem with liability. No manufacturer dare to say anything about front seat due to liability. Regardless how safe it might be. Regardless of clear install instructions and disclaimers you can be sure there will be some parent screwing up and forgetting to deactivate an airbag. Taht would immediately mean a law suits of $50 billion.

The liability issue is often cited to me regarding US car seat safety. All companies are screwed to death of saying anything due to the risks ofe being sued, even if they are innocent. These liability issues don't exist in Europe which makes the whole issue with safety much easier.

Looking at overall safety, I think there might be a good reason why parents shouldn't use rear facing car seats in front in US. Maybe the policy of airbags which can't be disabled is best in US since parents keep messing up settings with passenger airbag. But this is not what the issue of saftey was, it was if a rear facing car seat was safe in a car with an airbag disabled. Am I making any sense to you....?









Rear facing car seats are as safe in the front seat as in the rear with a disabled airbag. Possibly quite a bit safer in the front. But looking at the current rules and habits of parents in US I don't disagree that in US it's a better idea to tell everyone front seat is not safe due to poor habits. PArents are currently very poorly informed and make way too many mistakes/don't care about car seat safety. There are definitely some serious issues with parental behavior and car seat safety which is for example shown by the many deaths to to children being completely unrestrained.

I don't want to bore you any longer but perhaps you can see reasons now why having a rear facing car seat in the front is very safe and why manufacturers of seats, cars, and organizations aren't afraid to say so. If it's right for every country taking into consideration habits of parents, education, etc is a totally different issue. Lets take the rest via Pm if you have further thoughts

Have a great weekend and thanks again for your thoughtful points


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I would avoid baking soda or vinegar, as has been mentioned previously on this thread. They're both corrosive.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
You don't even know the basic facts that rear facing seats were BUILT TO BE INSTALLED IN THE FRONT SEAT LEANING AGAINST THE DASHBOARD.

Um, no. YOURS are. Not in the US.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
Techs are very nice, do nice work, and are very helpful. I have lots of respect for almost every single one. But they also say some things that are flat out wrong. Like the issue of front seat installs and harnessing older kids being so much safer. People in the know laugh at this as well when it's brought up.

Thanks, I will definitely go against my training and the experts in the field in my country to go by a your advice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
But you must understand that many parents don't even read the manual and do all kinds of things that shouldn't be done. If a harness was unsafe after washing it once there would be countless kids dying and also countless multo billion law suits. The harness is not any less safe after being washed in a machine, this comes from people who know first hand.

Which is where techs come in...to tell parents how to safely clean the straps per the instruction manual









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 

Not being able to discuss safety openly and recommend other options is not good in the long run. It's bad for safety. But there is really no other way due to the legal system and the liability issues.

So it's better so tell people it's safe to do things that directly go against the manual and manufacturer's instructions?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
You can argue forever about the dangers of front seat install being dangerous in cars with airbag disabled. It will still be wrong. Research and safety statistics proves the exact opposite. Although it's very entertaining for those who work with this to read about opinions like yours. They have long ago proven and concluded it's perfectly safe.

YOUR research says so, but not ours. Sorry, I'll go with the research that is provided to us in the UNITED STATES, where I live and practice as a tech


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

YOUR research says so, but not ours. Sorry, I'll go with the research that is provided to us in the UNITED STATES, where I live and practice as a tech
It's not MY research it's the research from virtually every manufacturer. The fact is a rear facing car seat is as safe or safer in the front as in the rear with an airbag disabled. There is no experience with this in US since people don't keep kids rear facing in the front seat. The parents that do are likely doing it with an airbag active which makes statistics look a bit different IMHO.

Have a great weekend


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
Quote removed by moderator











Once again, I will remind you that since we have NO passenger vehicles with airbag switches, we absolutely CANNOT do what you are recommending. Sorry, I'm still sticking to my position that you need to remember that we are in a different country with different seats, different cars, and different rules







.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

DS has/had reflux and has vomited countless times on his marathon and I always used LYSOL wipes on the straps. Is that okay?! Sheesh, I will be honest and say it never occured to me to do something special with the straps. I feel like such a dummy.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Um, no. YOURS are. Not in the US.

Thanks, I will definitely go against my training and the experts in the field in my country to go by a your advice









Which is where techs come in...to tell parents how to safely clean the straps per the instruction manual









So it's better so tell people it's safe to do things that directly go against the manual and manufacturer's instructions?

YOUR research says so, but not ours. Sorry, I'll go with the research that is provided to us in the UNITED STATES, where I live and practice as a tech









This makes you look poorly informed. I called Britax this morning to ask specifically about washing a harness. I've already said you can wash a harness in the machine occasionally without danger and I have verified this with sources who have worked with this their whole life.

Britax say a harness is fine if you have washed it in your machine with detergent

There is nothing magical about Swedish harnesses, it's the same material as everywhere else. When I called Britax, I explained that someone had washed a harness in the machine with detergent. Britax representative asked if harness was broken and if it worked. I responded that it was of course fine and not broken. She responded that it's fine and safe if it has been washed in the machine. No need to purchase another one.

She mentioned that it would not be a good idea to wash harness with some extremely strong chemical, say gasoline, which to me is obvious. It would also not be a good idea to boil harness in water or other liquid. Pouring 10 gallons of detergent into the machine might also not be a good idea.

Again, washing a car seat harness occasionally in a machine does not make it unsafe.

Follow the recommendations in the manual but don't panic if you washed your harness in the machine. Make sure it looks fine and works well, it's still safe.

Can we now please leave this subject?

Have a nice and safe Christmas!


----------



## snowbird25ca (May 8, 2005)

Ok, so I was curious about the whole advice from Britax that it wouldn't be necessary to replace the straps should they be machine washed, so I called Britax and specifically asked them.

On a MA to clean the harness straps they should be removed from the seat and can be sponge cleaned with warm water and mild detergent. She said specifically that they should not be machine washed. I asked specifically what would happen if she did machine wash them, and was told that they would have to be replaced.

So, did you talk to North American Britax or European Britax? Because the rep I spoke with was very clear and specific without me suggesting they would have to be replaced.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

what makes it so unsafe to wash the straps? isn't Britax making enough money? hmmm.







gotta wonder WHY???

FTR- I have washed my straps and air dryed them. I don't see where they have been compromised. they look brand new and work as normal.. what's the difference if you spritz on vinegar and saturate it that way?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
what makes it so unsafe to wash the straps? isn't Britax making enough money? hmmm.







gotta wonder WHY???

FTR- I have washed my straps and air dryed them. I don't see where they have been compromised. they look brand new and work as normal.. what's the difference if you spritz on vinegar and saturate it that way?









Detergent can compromise the fiber strength, as can the agitation. Really, they tell you to handwash for a reason. Just because they LOOK fine doesn't necessarily mean they are going to hold up to a 50 mph crash.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

if detergent and agitation can compromise them than how exactly effective are they? I am not buying it for a second! sorry!

I am perfectly comfortable with washing the straps (I have done so once and used very little detergent on a cold gentle wash)


----------



## snowbird25ca (May 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
if detergent and agitation can compromise them than how exactly effective are they? I am not buying it for a second! sorry!

I am perfectly comfortable with washing the straps (I have done so once and used very little detergent on a cold gentle wash)

My best guess is that it has nothing to do with a mild detergent, rather is related to the complete saturation combined with agitation and that the saturation is extended. Expanded fibers could be more prone to weakening slightly, and once they've returned to normal may look the same. Harnesses naturally stretch a little bit in a collision. Will a single washing compromise a harness? Probably not in most collisions.

Is it a risk I'm willing to take or tell a parent to take? No. Why take a risk if I don't have to? I wiped off fruitopia using just water. I really see no need for washing in the machine. Puke came off my Safe Seat straps with just a wash cloth too. So perhaps I don't see the huge deal given that I've never had my straps get dirty enough to feel the need to put them in a washing machine.









If you are comfortable with the risk, it's your perogative. It's your kid, not mine. I may not understand it, but it's yours to take.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Wow. This is a really *hot* thread, I guess.

To the OP: my son vomited in his Britax Marathon this past week. We pulled it all apart and I washed it up really good. I did go against the manufacturer's guide and machine-washed the cover. As for the straps, I took a teeny tiny amount of Charlie's soap and added it to warm water. I scrubbed them down by hand (going with the grain of the fabric) with a wash cloth, rinsed them well, and air dried them. Personally, I didn't feel comfy machine washing, but I also didn't feel so well about leaving any trace of vomit on them. I was concerned that the acids in the vomit would also eat away at the fabric. As to the question about Febreze, I personally wouldn't feel comfy spraying anything on and leaving it. I feel that it would compromise it too much and leave the potential to *eat* away at the fabric.

Wow. This is certainly one off-topic thread....


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I have removed some posts for UAV's, and also removed some posts that were responding to UAV's.

Please be mindful of the MDC User Agreement when posting to this, and other threads on MDC.


----------

